# Reputable Breeders in California?



## Oso (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi everybody. Just joined the forum. Very excited. After lots of research and thought my wife and I decided we wanted to add a golden retriever to our family. We are open to a rescue but would prefer a puppy. 

We've contacted the local breeders in Souther Cal but they do not return calls/emails. The few we speak to no longer have puppies available. I've now moved on to San Diego and Northern California but would not be opposed to going out of state.

I was intriqued by Birnam Woods in Northern Cal. Any ideas, responses would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Oso


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sylvia from Birnam Woods is a great one. As is Premiere Goldens in Redlands, CA. Best of luck in finding your pup.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Another kennel in CA is Montair Golden Retrievers. I think alot of breeders/kennels get a whole lot of calls and emails from people interested in upcoming litters. I imagine these kennel owners are either out on the road campaigning their dogs or working 2nd jobs to keep the money flow coming in. That was my experience while searching for a pup for like 6 months!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Below are some links to breeder/puppy referral to Golden Retriever Clubs in California


GRC of Great Los Angeles
http://www.grcgla.org/info_and_educ.htm

NorCal GRC
http://www.norcalgrc.org/puppies.html

GRC of San Diego County
http://www.grcsdc.org/general01.html

Good luck in your search and olease be sure to check out this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440 before purchasing a pup if you have not already done so.


----------



## Oso (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all the info. This is a great forum! So happy I found it. We will continue our journey to find the right pup. Any further info would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

Re: Montair goldens in CA:

Notice
The AKC’s Management Disciplinary
Committee has suspended the following individual
from AKC registration privileges for six
months and imposed a $500 fine, for submission
of an online litter registration application
containing the false certification as to the signature
of the co-owner of the dam:
Effective August 8, 2011
Ms. Janice Hess (Penryn, CA) Golden
Retriever


https://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/secretary_page/0911.pdf


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

I found the best way is to file the puppy adoption questionnaire that some breeders set up. In this way they know you are serious and not someone who is wasting their time. From my experience, they reply quite fast, telling me what their future plans are.
I have only dealt in person with one breeder here Northern California: Foxfire Golden Retrievers. I visited the kennel and am quite happy with it. The parents of their upcoming litter are sweet and adorable. I actually wanted to adopt them, specially Jett, the father. You can check the Foxfire website to check other breeders in the area. They all seem to have the same standard questionnaire. In the end, you still need to check the pedigree and health clearance of the parents.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Marylou Meersman of Noble Goldens is having a litter any day now. She is in Northern CA. Marylou Meersman <[email protected]> Of course, parents have the necessary clearances.


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd like to ditto the reply from hvgoldens4.
Marylou is a very caring and responsible breeder.
I got my Max from her 17 months ago, and could not ask for a better puppy.
Full of energy, smart and easily trained.
His Father is "Lotto" from Harborview and his mother is 'Willow" from Marylou.

Good Luck,
Darrell


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

Re the AKC disciplinary committee fine and suspension noted above, is this really a serious indictment of a breeder or possibly an innocent or unintentional mistake with an online registration system? (I maybe in interested in a future litter from this breeder.)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Practically_Human said:


> Re the AKC disciplinary committee fine and suspension noted above, is this really a serious indictment of a breeder or possibly an innocent or unintentional mistake with an online registration system? (I maybe in interested in a future litter from this breeder.)


As someone who has registered litters online myself with co-owners on my girls, it's pretty hard to "unintentionally" or "innocently" certify that you have the co-owner's consent to register the litter. It asks you specifically and you have to affirmatively confirm that you have their written consent. So..... yes, it is serious IMO.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> As someone who has registered litters online myself with co-owners on my girls, it's pretty hard to "unintentionally" or "innocently" certify that you have the co-owner's consent to register the litter. It asks you specifically and you have to affirmatively confirm that you have their written consent. So..... yes, it is serious IMO.



I agree to a point. While I can think of no way it could be unintentional, I do not know the reason it was done. Sometimes a co-ownership goes VERY bad and things happen that neither party can foresee. It would not necessarily be a deal breaker for me. 
There are many other things a breeder can do that would lead to AKC suspension that would be a bigger concern to me. If you are in the area of the breeder or know folks that are I would make inquiries about the breeder in general and see what I get back in the way of feedback.


----------



## Crocspaint (Nov 8, 2016)

Janice and Bob Hess (Montair Goldens) sold us a male dog in 2008 that we love dearly to this day. After requesting a female pup in May 2009, we paid the required $500 deposit and waited patiently for 1 year and 3 litters, to no avail. By June 2010 we informed Ms Hess that we would appreciate our deposit back, as we had found an English Springer Spaniel pup that we met and fell in love with. After lashing out at us about "leading me on to believe you wanted a pup", and nastily pointing out the possibility of negative traits in Springers, I attempted for another 6 months to get our deposit back. 

By March of 2011 her husband sent a nasty email saying that it was their policy not to refund money to people who were "just shopping around, but not serious buyers". My last letter restating that not only had we not "refused" a pup, there was never any pup offered for the $500 deposit she had accepted and kept, never producing a female or even another male...which we would have gladly taken for the full price, as opposed to paying for 1/3 of a pup never received.

Certified letters were returned to me unclaimed, phone calls and emails ignored as well, and I finally walked away from the whole painful experience. I still have copies of all correspondence, including prior letters where we referred to her as his "first Mom" sending updates on our happy boy...I wasn't aware of who to contact for help or advice on this lousy business dealing, and I hope others have been treated better. I love our dogs, children to us really, but what a horrible ending to a simple business deal, had they just remained honest, and not greedy.


----------



## drkschellenberg (Nov 15, 2016)

*Also Seeking Reputable Breeder in SoCal*

It is NOVEMBER 2016 and we are seeking a reputable breeder in Southern California. We have been searching for awhile. We found some pups, but the breeder was asking $3500 which we think is way too much (although we realize the addition to our family is invaluable). We think we are super good parents, we have a great walkable neighborhood for a dog, we own and have a great fenced in yard for a dog, we are 10-20 mins from beaches, we are last house on on cul-de-sac with green area and so it's like another extra yard that we can throw the ball at home for our dog, we have 2 kids (7 and 9) that grew up with our Jack (5 yo golden)...why is it so hard to find a responsible breeder that we don't have to shell out enormous amounts of money for? We don't want to show our dog. We just want to love it. Our son has claimed our Jack as his own (despite Jack really listens to us the best! ) and we are hoping to find another light-colored beauty with a gentle temperament for a normal price for our daughter (and us) to have. Our Jack is a gentle, sweet, loving golden with the mildest temperament ever. We are hoping he will have a little bro. Please help us find another pup. It would be the most wonderful Christmas ever if we could do it before then, but I am feeling less hopeful now. We have been in email correspondence with GR of San Diego (we live in OC, where there is none) and no response yet from GR of Los Angeles. Any other ideas?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You could start your own thread, rather than tagging onto this one- it'd likely get you more responses that are helpful. Finding a Christmas go home pup is going to be hard- if it happens, likely it will be as a result of someone on the list who has had a life change and cannot take the puppy. But there are far fewer well bred pups than people who want them. The breeder you found whose pups are 3500- if you either tell us who the sire/dam are (registered names) or post the website link someone here will check for clearances for you. Enormous amounts of money.... most breeders breed for themselves-- and while I am sure there is $$ being made at 3500, in FL the typical puppy price is 2500 and that would give breeder money to show the keeper on. I'd like to think good breeders don't use puppy money as income but instead for their dogs' careers. Anyway- you probably DO want a show bred litter, because you want a puppy whose adult appearance is correct and one you can be reasonably sure will have all his health and longevity bet hedgers in place. You want a puppy who will not only look like a correct Golden but who will act like a correct Golden.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

drkschellenberg said:


> It is NOVEMBER 2016 and we are seeking a reputable breeder in Southern California. We have been searching for awhile. We found some pups, but the breeder was asking $3500 which we think is way too much (although we realize the addition to our family is invaluable). We think we are super good parents, we have a great walkable neighborhood for a dog, we own and have a great fenced in yard for a dog, we are 10-20 mins from beaches, we are last house on on cul-de-sac with green area and so it's like another extra yard that we can throw the ball at home for our dog, we have 2 kids (7 and 9) that grew up with our Jack (5 yo golden)...why is it so hard to find a responsible breeder that we don't have to shell out enormous amounts of money for? We don't want to show our dog. We just want to love it. Our son has claimed our Jack as his own (despite Jack really listens to us the best! ) and we are hoping to find another light-colored beauty with a gentle temperament for a normal price for our daughter (and us) to have. Our Jack is a gentle, sweet, loving golden with the mildest temperament ever. We are hoping he will have a little bro. Please help us find another pup. It would be the most wonderful Christmas ever if we could do it before then, but I am feeling less hopeful now. We have been in email correspondence with GR of San Diego (we live in OC, where there is none) and no response yet from GR of Los Angeles. Any other ideas?


Try these:
Sunbeam Goldens
24KT Goldens
Autumnwind Goldens
Aureus Goldens
Calico Goldens
Premiere Goldens

They should be in the $2k-2.5k range.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have nothing of value to add to this conversation, but I felt a the need to post to say that this picture of Champ with the butterfly is one of the best I have ever seen. Awesome in every way!! Thanks for making my day!


----------



## David Ewers (Nov 1, 2016)

I just got my beautiful boy from a breeder in simi valley. if you would like to contect me i can be reached at my google voice at 424-757-4421


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure you would want you phone number on the internet forever.? After 4 hours you lose the ability to edit and the threads live forever.


----------



## Abbys old mom (Oct 9, 2017)

Please be careful, there are many scams out there. We thought we were dealing
with a reputable breeder in Texas. That was not the case. Everyone wants money
first.... We sent the money and we never received the Golden puppy...
I suggest that you deal with breeders in person. So Cal Breeders. Or go to 
The AKC web site and see what they have on breeders in California. I don't want the same 
thing to happen to anyone else that happened to my husband and me.... We got our hearts broken.
We had to put our 13 year old Golden down in May then that happened. and we still haven't
found a Golden puppy.....


----------

